# Vinegar Safe??



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

I have always used white vinegar to clean water spots off of tank glass for my reptiles and such, and I used it in my viv before I got my frogs, but I was wondering if it was safe to use while the frogs are in there?? I know I don't really like the smell, and I wasn't sure if it would be potentially harmful to the little buggers. Any ideas??


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i dont know if vinegar is safe or not. i can tell you that i use old lemons sliced in half to clean my water spots.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

When I tried that, I ended up with a sticky, lemony mess. Does the age of the lemon matter?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I have always used vinegar to clean my used tanks when they have the hard water stains. I let it soak for 10-15 mins and use a razor to scrape off the bad. I rinse it out and wipe it down. There has only one tank that I haven't been able to get clear, and I haven't given up yet.


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

I used diluted white vin to clean mine.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

crw.dft said:


> When I tried that, I ended up with a sticky, lemony mess. Does the age of the lemon matter?


well im sure that if its so far gone that you could put your fingers threw it that would be too old a lemon. its all about the citric acid, you can use lemon juice out of a bottle to. i admit without elbow grease it doesn't get everything, but its what i feel safe in using on an established viv.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Lemon juice out of the bottle on a paper towel works great for me. I go over it with a slightly damp paper towel with RO water because I'm not sure if the frogs appreciate the lemon smell. I use it once a week on the front of my vivs, and then hit the glass shower door in the bathroom! I got the tip from someone here on Dendroboard and and have had sparkling glass ever since.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

If youre not sure you can dilute the vinegar, i just use a toothbrush to dip in the vinegar and scrub lightly, then rinse with misting bottle but make sure to catch the dripping vinegar water with a cloth or paper towel. Doesnt take much vinegar to do the trick. Lemon juice might be a bit safer but Ive never used it so I cant say how effective it is.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

catfish said:


> Lemon juice out of the bottle on a paper towel works great for me. I go over it with a slightly damp paper towel with RO water because I'm not sure if the frogs appreciate the lemon smell. I use it once a week on the front of my vivs, and then hit the glass shower door in the bathroom! I got the tip from someone here on Dendroboard and and have had sparkling glass ever since.


I do the same thing with the lemon juice and damp paper towel, works great. Makes a big difference on the viv fronts


----------

